# Treatment abroad - where to start?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, 

We have just started considering treatment abroad, but can't post on any specific country or clinic thread yet as nowhere near that stage. 

Before we think about that I need to know more about how treatment abroad works, e.g.  how long do you need to be there for, how do you schedule treatment  (and therefore flights, accomodation etc) when your period may not be regular, do you need to do tests and scans here and if so how do you work that out and find somewhere willing to fo it (If not, do you have to go there more than once for tests etc?) etc etc. So many questions to figure out if it's even the right thing for us. 

So, just wondering if there's a sort of 'starting out' guide on here to treatment abroad, or anywhere else on the net that covers all the basics that might be helpful? 

Thanks in advance 
Aurora x


----------

